

My book: "Loving Common Lisp, or the Savvy Programmer's Secret Weapon" - mark_l_watson
https://leanpub.com/lovinglisp

======
mark_l_watson
I am taking my wife to the movies, but I will be back in a few hours to answer
questions.

This is the third edition of my book "Loving Common Lisp, or the Savvy
Programmer's Secret Weapon." I removed some of the older material from the
earlier editions and added application examples for using Common Lisp clients
for: MongoDB, Solr, CouchDB, and relational databases. I also added a chapter
using my Natural Language Processing (NLP) library and a short chapter on
information gathering.

~~~
malandrew
Since this is the third addition, could you please point us at some reviews
for the first two additions?

$3 is a no brainer and you should probably charge more, but the cost of time
invested in reading is what is valuable.

One question I have for authors is "What book would you recommend over your
own book?" I ask this because I once met an author of many technical books
going back 20+ years, but I was supremely disappointed when I discovered that
he wasn't familiar with some of the most highly regarded books in computing
like The Little Schemer, K&R, etc. It's clear from your books, that you're not
clueless like he was, but I'd still love to hear what books you look up to as
an author.

~~~
mark_l_watson
I suggest that you grab a free copy of the previous edition and look at that
for a few minutes.

Other Lisp books I like: Peter Norvig's first book for Morgan Kaufman,
"Paradigms of Artificial Intelligence Programming: Case Studies in Common
Lisp" and I rather like my first Springer-Verlag Lisp book. Norvig's book is
awesome.

------
greenyoda
It would be nice if the author provided some sample chapters so we could find
out a bit more about the content and writing style before buying the book.
Yes, I see there's a money-back guarantee, but I'd rather not provide my
personal details to the publisher just to look at a few pages of a book I may
not be interested in reading.

~~~
qbrass
[http://markwatson.com/opencontent_data/lisp_lic.htm](http://markwatson.com/opencontent_data/lisp_lic.htm)

~~~
mark_l_watson
That is the 2nd edition of my book. Except for 4 new chapters in the 3rd
edition, the 2nd edition is similar.

